# Does your dog lick you?



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm just curious how many people's dogs lick you and what does it mean? (Or what do you think it means?) 

By licking I'm not really referring to licking out of excitement when they see you and want to lick your face. When I am sitting at my chair doing work, my puppy will come sit at my feet under the table and start licking away. She'll lick all over my feet and my legs like she's cleaning me or something. I've read it could be cause human sweats can be salty to dogs. Or it could be just grooming or affection. Just curious what everyone's thoughts are.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Mine both lick me, if they get the chance usually they lick around my neck and face (which usually makes me tell em to quit it) I think its a bit of "sucking up" like they do to other dogs.
They do it to each other too, licking muzzles etc.
Hex loves licking my legs especially after a shower LOL I assume he wants to wash off the "clean"  They do seem to like salty sweet too


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

they don't remember us minute to minute so they lick
us to make sure it's us.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

in this case, boredom and learned that it gives her attention? I don't let WD lick me. I know where that tongue goes and he still loves poop.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

I've never liked 'licky' dogs. On my hand is fine given that I wash my hands often (work in health care). On my legs, okay. Face, feet - just....ew. I do think it's sucking up.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mauser will lick my mouth and then try to nibble-bite. That hurts!!

Our Corgi mix, Winnie, licks to lick my husbands arms ... constantly!! We don't know what he gives off buy she likes it. 

The Chinese Cresteds are serious lickers - especially when it comes to your face. They LIVE to lick faces!! And not just ours. I always have to warm people that they are lickers. Kids think it's hysterical - especially when the kid lays on the ground and the Cresteds mob them to get at their face. 

But all my dogs know what STOP and NO LICK means - for those times when they won't stop or for when they meet people that do not want to be licked.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, but only if I am petting them. Like I am petting with one hand and getting kisses on my other hand. 

My husband shaves his head and for some reason Niko likes to lick his bald head lol. He will "wash" his whole scalp if Don lets him.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have heard a couple things on this...one is the salt and the other is the sense of illness(usually diabetes) but I don't know how true either are.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

My dog will just about lick anything within his tongues reach. Sometimes I think its a mental disorder. Lol. 

He licks my Fiances ears and he kicks me hands a lot. It doesn't bother either of us one bit.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My daft pug will lick anyone to death. Grim just started licking my feet (if they're bare) when I'm standing anywhere... but he used to bite them not long ago so I prefer the licking! He will come up to me sometimes and look at me eye to eye for a few seconds, then he will nuzzle and lick my face and my ears. :wub: Given that not long ago ALL contact was using me as a chew toy, I really appreciate the licking!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny.



zivagirl said:


> I've never liked 'licky' dogs. On my hand is fine given that I wash my hands often (work in health care). On my legs, okay. Face, feet - just....ew.
> 
> >>>>  I do think it's sucking up. <<<<


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

NO! unless on the hand in a sub way


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha interesting. When i'm on the computer my dog will lick my feet like it's some kind of candy. I dont let her lick my face but now that I think about it I think she's just grooming me or showing affection.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona loves to lick my face after dinner, especially sardines. It turns me into fish face. I think she is thanking me for dinner. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Kiya is the million kisses dog since day 1, she loves to do this after drinking water when her face is all wet too.
Apache will give the softest lightest kiss every now and then, definately a show of affection.
Lakota doesn't really give kisses.


----------



## Lucy323 (Jan 8, 2013)

So funny this is a thread. 

Rock's nickname is Quentin Tarantino because we joke he has a foot fetish, as he ALWAYS wants to lick feet. It's a total get-a-toy-and-redirect situation. He's a one or two licker for hands/arms/etc, but take your shoes and socks off... all bets are off.


----------



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

Every dog of every breed that I have ever owned has done that.

I suspect it's just their way of wanting me to pay more attention to them.


----------

